# SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Complete/Re-buy/Crossgrade & New Monthly Bundles



## Spitfire Team (Jun 11, 2015)

Since launching our bundles scheme last year we’ve been delighted by how many of you have taken advantage of the fantastic savings offered. It’s by far the cheapest way of getting your hands on Spitfire wares, and for many offers a quick way into a selection of specially curated and best-selling lines.

With this in mind we’ve decided to enhance the bundle system as an elegant way of rewarding our most loyal of customers.

*Here’s a video walking through how our bundle system works including key features and new enhancements...*



*‘Complete Your Bundles’* - If you own any product within any bundle, the shop system will automatically deduct these products at the bundle discount price so you never have to buy anything more than once.

*‘Re-buy Bundles’* - There are several bundles that will naturally grow with our range. Two examples of this arethe ‘Everything’ bundle and the ‘BML Volume 1’ bundle. With this in mind we think it only fair for existing bundles owners who have forked out a small fortune with us, get to enjoy continued discount benefits. So for these types of bundles we will now NOT wait 6 months from a product launch to add them to bundles, we will now add them on launch day so you can instantly ‘re-buy’ your bundle, at which point the ‘complete your bundle’ function will automatically discount everything you’ve already paid for. So for the ‘everything’ users, you will continue to get 35% off anything we add to that bundle.

*‘Cross-grade’* - Likewise, if you have bought a smaller bundle, say the Albions, and want to jump up or across to another bundle, you’ll be able to do this and again ‘complete my bundle’ will adjust whatever you buy according to what you own.







*‘New Monthly Bundle Clubs’* - As we increase our range of products it becomes increasingly difficult to keep enhancing our smaller packs of bundles… they simply become too expensive. Which is a shame as there is so much good stuff coming up! So we have decided to retire some of our more esoteric collections in favour of a new set of “Monthly’ bundles. Imagine a wine or book club, but with samples! We have organised these 5 new bundles by style or genre. The contents of these bundle will change monthly, so buy into the bundle, wait ‘til we select some new content the next month and re-buy to grab the stuff you don’t have. Bought the bundle in June, didn’t dig what we added in July? No problem! Simply come back and see what we’ve swapped in and out in August to see if there’s anything you fancy with the same discount as you originally paid! 

*Here’s our new range.*

*http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bun101-horror-thriller-suspense (HORROR/THRILLER/SUSPENSE:)* Our award winning and well seasoned collective of composers & producers plunder the inner cavities of Spitfire's range to curate combinations of instruments that add a disturbing chill to any concoction you may be brewing.

*http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bun102-hybrid (HYBRID:)* Every month our TV, Games & Film composer friends select our favourite combinations of instruments suited to games, trailer, epic dance/pop and action scores.

*http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bun103-esoteric-rare-original (ESOTERIC/RARE&amp;ORIGINAL:)* We proud ourselves with recording instruments and sections no one else has tried to sample, creating concepts no one else has considered, and occasionally making instruments of our very own. If you're suffering with a blank screen or have a client / A&R man who is demanding something cool and different here's some starting points we're very proud of.

*http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bun104-period-acoustic-indy (PERIOD/ACOUSTIC/INDY:)* Spitfire has a lot of amazingly touching instruments that can help you create immense amounts of emotion without having to over-egg the pudding or layer too much. We've spent time finding standalone instruments so you don't have to.

*http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bun105-producer-songwriter-dj (PRODUCER/SONGWRITER/DJ:)* We're not just about film and TV music, here we have navigated through our enormous range of instruments to deliver an original edge to producers not found elsewhere. If this is your entry into the world of Spitfire, we welcome you very much, it's going to be a lot of fun.

*‘Guest Bundles’* - In addition to our 5 ‘monthly’ bundles we’ll have a guest bundle that will give you a one-off chance of purchasing specially curated sets of instruments at fantastic discounts. Own part of the bundle already? These will be discounted from the final price with our automatic “complete your bundle” feature.

First up *http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bun106-monthly-bundle (CRYSTALLINE)* Three amazingly inspiring instruments that have a cold glassy quality, a musicality that is instantly inspiring whilst not easy to pin-point, is it a celeste, is it a synth, is it of this world?

*Check out Oli's amazing demo:*

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F115750488%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&[/flash]


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!!*

Excellent, thanks for this!


----------



## Dom (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*

Great stuff. I am trying to complete my Albion bundle by adding Uist. I already own 1, 2 and 3. After logging in I add 'Albion Bundle' to the basket, but no discount is applied. Or is there another way to do this?


----------



## tmm (Jun 12, 2015)

Similar problem - I have Albions 1-3, but it only discounted for 1 & 2 (not 3). Sent a support ticket yesterday.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 13, 2015)

It's working for me.... 173 pounds for uist per my logged in "complete your bundle" price... $269 usd. However, it really ain't that cheap... both SSD's and my 2 others are nearly full! While I'll download to a large external drive... this thing's gonna push me to upgrade to another 1tb ssd... so that's another $500!!! 

Spitfire, you're horrible!(ly wonderful!)

Now gotta start saving for Trumpets before July 1! I need a payin' gig! 

And since I was totally broke during the Evo sales, I'm sure they'll come up with an Evo 3 to suck me dry again in August...then make an Evo bundle (which is what I really want...50%, please) so by year's end I look like a friggin' PRUNE!

Being single again really screws up my self control ( :mrgreen: ) I love it!


----------



## shakuman (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*



Dom @ Fri Jun 12 said:


> Great stuff. I am trying to complete my Albion bundle by adding Uist. I already own 1, 2 and 3. After logging in I add 'Albion Bundle' to the basket, but no discount is applied. Or is there another way to do this?



+1 :(


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*

For anyone having these problems please fire off a support ticket. 

This will be caused when our records are not complete for your account, duplicate email accounts etc etc. We'll be sure to get you up-and-running before this amazing deal ends!


----------



## tmm (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*



Spitfire Team @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> For anyone having these problems please fire off a support ticket.



Yep, already done (Thursday). Patiently awaiting a reply.


----------



## Symfoniq (Jun 14, 2015)

The Albion Bundle page says "savings up to 35% off." Does the price of 679 pounds that I'm seeing reflect the 50% discount?

Thanks!


----------



## Vastman (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*

yes


----------



## Vastman (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm downloading UIST now but the Spitfire Audio Library Manager says it is 56.8 GB whereas Spitfire's webpage says 61 GB... am I good???

Looks to be around 5 hours... well, it's a beautiful sunday and Volt, my dog* IS *looking at me like... "dude, lets go!" He likes Spitfire a lot right now... ^>|

Oy! It's up to 7 hours... I guess the rush to get the completion deal is on!


----------



## Symfoniq (Jun 15, 2015)

Just picked up all the Albions. Thanks for the great deal, Spitfire.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*

Thank you too.

*JUST A COURTEOUS REMINDER THAT TODAY IS THE LAST CHANCE TO PICK UP ALL YOUR ALBIONS FOR 50% OFF, COMPLETE YOUR ALBION SET OR GRAB THE LATEST ADDITION (ALBION IV) TO THE ALBIONS BUNDLE, AGAIN ALL FOR 50% OFF. *


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm very lucky and happy to own Albion 1,2 & 3

Always going to be more of a leap of faith with Uist being so different even if it does have some incredible sounds. 
I wonder if i'll get as much use out of it compared to more traditional sounds at present.
Hard to decide due to the face that I don't own any BML and love the idea of the Phalanx Horns and Trumpets.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - LAST DAY OF AMAZING PROMO TODAY...*

I was not excited by Albion IV when it first came out because I was too ignorant to understand what it was. I watched the videos again, after playing with EVO Grid #1 and other knowledge gained lately, and my eyes were opened wide. Abion IV is not phrases and it is not aleotoric. It is a vast playable library of sounds that move over time. Things that I could never do with a phrase or a standard orchestral library. It is like Absynth with orchestral instruments. I could not have afforded it soon without this new bundle discount. Thank you! I took advantage of this deal for sure!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*



Spitfire Team @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Thank you too.
> 
> *JUST A COURTEOUS REMINDER THAT TODAY IS THE LAST CHANCE TO PICK UP ALL YOUR ALBIONS FOR 50% OFF, COMPLETE YOUR ALBION SET OR GRAB THE LATEST ADDITION (ALBION IV) TO THE ALBIONS BUNDLE, AGAIN ALL FOR 50% OFF. *



Could I just confirm what the final price of completing the Albion bundle would be for someone that owns the first 3? The bundle discount took off a bunch of money, which I assumed was the standard complete my bundle, but then I didn't see it take 50% off of that. Does that happen at the checkout final stage?


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*



Spitfire Team @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> For anyone having these problems please fire off a support ticket.
> 
> This will be caused when our records are not complete for your account, duplicate email accounts etc etc. We'll be sure to get you up-and-running before this amazing deal ends!



So disappointed.

I fired up 2 ticket to support past few days about the system didn't detect I already own Albion 1-3. I wanna get UIST so badly. Til now. Still no reply.


----------



## tmm (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*



dhlkid @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Spitfire Team @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone having these problems please fire off a support ticket.
> ...



+1 same problem, incomplete discount, and no response to my 2 support tickets.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Could I just confirm what the final price of completing the Albion bundle would be for someone that owns the first 3? The bundle discount took off a bunch of money, which I assumed was the standard complete my bundle, but then I didn't see it take 50% off of that. Does that happen at the checkout final stage?



It happened for me in the cart right off the bat. exactly 50% off.


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - New Amazing Ben Foskett AIV DEMOS!!*



tmm @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> dhlkid @ Mon Jun 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Spitfire Team @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> ...



Don't know what went wrong in SP support.
Their support isn't like this before.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - LAST DAY OF AMAZING PROMO TODAY...*

Hi there, due to an unexpected take-up on this offer we have been swamped with service niggles relating to non-merged email accounts. As Albion 1 is a relatively old product we're finding lots of accounts need merging with people having used different email addresses back in 2010 etc etc.

We have three very capable people working through this and this alone, and we have been assured by them we will get to every ticket today.

We will make sure you still get access to this amazing deal, all is not lost!

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jun 16, 2015)

can anyone tell me what the price of UIST is after the bundle discount and the 50% off if you own all three of the others? I still can't figure that out.


----------



## jules (Jun 17, 2015)

Echoes in the Attic @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> can anyone tell me what the price of UIST is after the bundle discount and the 50% off if you own all three of the others? I still can't figure that out.


i paid 280 euros, as far as i remember, thanks to this great offer !


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jun 17, 2015)

jules @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone tell me what the price of UIST is after the bundle discount and the 50% off if you own all three of the others? I still can't figure that out.
> ...



That seems like a normal "Complete my bundle" price to me if you already have Albions 1,2 and 3. If that was 50% off then you would have paid 560 euros normally for UIST after already owning the other 3? That can't be right.


----------



## jules (Jun 18, 2015)

It may be due to the gbp/euro conversion rate...


----------



## mac4d (Jun 21, 2015)

Is the 50% of Albions promo over? The 4 days only banner is still on the vi control home page, and appearing periodically as the top of page banner, but does not seem to be 50% of a spitfireaudio site, so I'm wondering just which 4 days was it.

Bummer that I missed it.


----------



## blougui (Jun 22, 2015)

mac4d @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> Is the 50% of Albions promo over? The 4 days only banner is still on the vi control home page, and appearing periodically as the top of page banner, but does not seem to be 50% of a spitfireaudio site, so I'm wondering just which 4 days was it.
> 
> Bummer that I missed it.



Yes, it's just a banner. If you want to be sure about discounts/promo launch and what not, you could check SA's online agenda :
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/public-calendar
Erik


----------



## Anders Wall (Jul 7, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> *‘Guest Bundles’* - In addition to our 5 ‘monthly’ bundles we’ll have a guest bundle that will give you a one-off chance of purchasing specially curated sets of instruments at fantastic discounts. Own part of the bundle already? These will be discounted from the final price with our automatic “complete your bundle” feature.


Hi all!
Anyone know when the guest bundle will be updated?
As far as I can tell it's on a monthly basis.

Best,

Anders


----------



## tmm (Jul 8, 2015)

Is this still happening? 4 support tickets over the last month and no response yet. I wanted to get the Albions bundle to complete my collection, but the Complete My Bundle discount isn't working properly for me.



Spitfire Team said:


> *Re: !! SPITFIRE - BUNDLES RE-LAUNCH - Get 50% OFF ALBIONS!!! - LAST DAY OF AMAZING PROMO TODAY...*
> 
> Hi there, due to an unexpected take-up on this offer we have been swamped with service niggles relating to non-merged email accounts. As Albion 1 is a relatively old product we're finding lots of accounts need merging with people having used different email addresses back in 2010 etc etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## tmm (Jul 23, 2015)

Spitfire, are you still out there? Sent my 5th support ticket last week.


----------



## JT (Jul 24, 2015)

Like tmm above, I've filled out multiple support tickets regarding my problem with the Sable update and have received no response. (Including emails sent to Harnek, nothing from him either.)


----------



## eidrahmusic (Jul 26, 2015)

I've had response from Harnek in the past week regarding transferring purchases between accounts, but he's gone quiet the last few days.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 27, 2015)

Same here. And no response from Christian either. Looks like Christian and Paul are no longer interested in communicating and interacting with there clients. Or locked in a room working on the Hans piano or soundtracks :(



eidrahmusic said:


> I've had response from Harnek in the past week regarding transferring purchases between accounts, but he's gone quiet the last few days.


----------

